# New tombstone: Torna Newone



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

In case you were wondering, I like to give all my stones clever and funny names.
Hope you like it!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

LOL!! Very clever.


----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

Hadn't heard that one before. Nice.
Good job on the tombstones. They are fun.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good looking tombstone, I like the name too.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

This may be my favorite tombstone name ever! And the tombstone is great too!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks more like "Crackeda Newone"

I like the little cross decoration on it.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Beautiful stones! Like the epitaphs.....


----------



## Mcnab (Oct 13, 2010)

Ah the memories of reading these at sea-world when Halloween doth approcheth sometime around 01'

Very clever BTW.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice!


----------

